# Cranio-Sacral Therapy for DEPRESSION



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

There are lots of alternative and conventional therapies and I've tried many of them. Several months ago, I had debilitating, maximum gut pain depression. Couldn't sleep, couldn't think. I had already had one cranio-sacral treatment for something else, so I made an appointment and after that I kept going back almost weekly. I couldn't wait for each treatment, I felt so much better afterwards, usually for a few days. I had developed lots of health problems from my disturbed childhood, so I had a lot of crap to get through-emotional, mental and physical problems, (not yet finished). I URGE anyone with harsh depression to at least try one or two CST sessions. At the very least you will experience some relief from the horror of depression. I can't imagine not getting something from it. It's easy. There's no judgement or analysis, just dealing with what's at hand. You don't have to change anything in your life, you don't get a lecture about what you're doing wrong with your life, you don't have to think (much), you just have to feel the sensations in your body. The therapists have all experienced having treatments done on them, so they know what it's like to be in your place. Cranio-sacral therapy was developed by an osteopath in the 70s.I found the sessions really easy. You don't have to "believe" in anything. For me it was almost as easy as going to a massage therapist for a knotted muscle and much more comforting in a non-emotional way. I felt what was going on in my body, but I didn't feel like I had to 'do it right' or perform in any way for the thing to work. Everyone I know who has done cst with a therapist certified at the SERI or II level has felt some relief from their misery. I have to pass this on just in case someone benefits from it. I wish someone had told me about it many years earlier, it would have saved me much self-torment. The website is http://www.upledger.com and click on 'find a practitioner'. With empathy, Beachgirl.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I also am a big fan of cranio sacral therapy. It helped with my anxiety, depression, muscle tension, and headaches. I really wish I had the money to continue it. It wont take dp away, but it will help you feel better, and any improvement is worth something. :wink:


----------

